# John Deere 850 Fuel problem?



## Volfan (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys I have a John Deere 850. The other day I started it and it would run high (normal) then barely run then run high again. It did this back and forth until it would die. Now it will start for a couple seconds then die before I can move it. It sounds like it is starving for fuel. I checked the filter and it looks fine. Anybody have any idea what I should do next?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

AIr or water in the fuel?
Not familiar with Yanmars, but the fuel filter should have a petcock on the bottom to drain off water. Check that first and then try bleeding air. Loosen the fitting next to each injector one at a time and clank the engine until all air is out.
Before starting, turn the switch to on and wait 20 or 30 seconds then try to start. Tell us what happens.


----------

